# Elvis would be 85 Years old today...



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)

_*...and I think he would still stand on Stage*_.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elvis_Presley


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)

But we all now,he is STILL alive.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2020)

Long live the king.

Yesterday my sisters told me that they heard me singing Devil in disguise and that my voice is _deeeeep
_


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 8, 2020)

Or dead after knowing his age today.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 8, 2020)

Erm...happy birthday, I guess? 


...any chance of some new material?


----------



## DuoForce (Jan 8, 2020)

Happy birthday, King


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...happy birthday, I guess?
> 
> 
> ...any chance of some new material?



Maybe difficult,the "Songrights Owner" is also no longer with us...........I think.....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2020)

I wonder how relevant he is for musicians of today.



Taleweaver said:


> ...any chance of some new material?



They do appear to be making great strides in resurrecting vocalists, and I imagine you could get some 3d model to simulate some dancing as well.

...
I want headbanger Elvis. That would actually be something I care to listen to.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 8, 2020)

Jerry Lee Lewis was still at it last year, though I think he's about done. I can remember when Elvis died, I was 10 years old. It was like a national week of mourning for women in their 40's. 

The father of one of my friends in high school was in the same barracks with Elvis when he was stationed in Germany. Pretty amazing when you think he was on top of the world, gets drafted and just says, "Oh, ok then."


----------



## SG854 (Feb 12, 2020)

I don't like Elvis because of the devilish way he moves his hips. Where has music gone nowadays. I miss when music was pure and bland, and can actually tell a female from a male.


----------

